

Writing more efficient queries with Entity Framework Code First - dpaquette
http://www.davepaquette.com/archive/2013/02/05/writing-efficient-queries-with-entity-framework-code-first-part-1.aspx

======
dpaquette
This is a series of 3 posts that explores 3 different strategies for improving
performance of Entity Framework queries

